

For Samsung, all roads lead away from Android - T-A
http://money.msn.com/technology-investment/post--for-samsung-all-roads-lead-away-from-android

======
eip
Nice try Microsoft.

Lol.

------
Zigurd
It's a reprint article from some obscure content mill. And it goes downhill
from there.

If Samsung somehow screwed up their relationship with Google and lost the
ability to ship Google's proprietary app suite (Maps, GMail, etc.) with
Android, huge amounts of revenue would evaporate, and heads would roll.

Samsung will experiment with Tizen and will be pleased if it flourishes.
Samsung also flirted with Windows Phone and it didn't flourish. However, at
this point, Samsung would throw Tizen under the bus in a nanosecond if it
would benefit their Android business to do so.

